# Kompletten Inhalt eines Tags ausgeben



## Capasso (5. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes xml Dokument

[highlight=XML]
<root>
<A>
<b>Text<i>text</i></b>
</A>
<B>text</B>
</root>
[/highlight]

Ich würde jetzt gerne folgendes in eine Hasmap schreiben:
Key -> Value
A -> <b>Text<i>text</i></b>
B -> text

Leider komme ich nicht an den Inhalt für A richtig ran.

Wenn ich *getTextContent(); *auf die Node mache bekomme ich nur den Text ohne die Tags.

Weiß jemad Rat?

[highlight=Java]
Document d = null;
try {
byte[] stringBytes = text.getBytes();
ByteArrayInputStream bais = new ByteArrayInputStream(stringBytes);

d = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance().newDocumentBuilder().parse(bais);
} catch (Exception e) {
e.printStackTrace();
return;
}
Node main = d.getChildNodes().item(0);
NodeList nodes = main.getChildNodes();

for (int j = 0; j < nodes.getLength(); j++) {

values.put(nodes.item(j).getNodeName(), nodes.item(j).getTextContent());

}

[/highlight]

MfG
Capasso


----------



## oldshoe (11. Mrz 2009)

ich nehme mal an getContent gibt es wohl nicht????:L


----------



## Capasso (12. Mrz 2009)

Ne,

hab es mittlerweile selbst programmiert.


----------

